# coming to Chicago & Road America



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

For those of you that live in or near Chicago, I will be racing at Road America for the SCCA Runoffs next month (9/21 - 9/26). My car will be in the Competition Paddock (Area #5) and the pit space is #315. If you are at the track for this event...make sure you stop by to say hello. :thumbup:

I'll see you on the podium!
Donnie Isley
Driving Instructor
BMW Performance Center


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

All right Donnie! Go get 'em. Win one for the Gipper!:thumbup:


----------

